# '03 Passat W8 questions



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a few questions about this car...
First off, this isn't mine, it's my dad's. He asked me a few questions today and usually I'm okay with VW questions having owned a few, but these ones are stumping me...
First (and probably easiest), he said his gas gauge just randomly stopped working. The car only has about 80k miles on it...
Second, apparently the engine "puked" oil all over underneath the hood and it was smoking so bad that he thought it was on fire. Reasons?
Third, his CEL comes on and off randomly. The MAF has been replaced 3 times now, and the light still comes on. Could it be an O2 sensor? If so, which one could it likely be? (I remember reading somewhere that there's 2-4 in this car.)
Fourth, one of his daytime running lights blew out and so far, all either of us have been able to find to change it is $160 Xenon's and the fact that you have to remove the entire front end pretty much. Is there a place to get cheaper bulbs and is there an easier way to change the headlights?
He LOVES this car, he's just getting very annoyed at the problems it's having. TIA.


----------



## floydputnik (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: '03 Passat W8 questions (miseryindeath)*

Headlights, I just did mine. It sucks. I bought my headlights from a guy on ebay, I think it was mctrading or mc.trading, something like that. 2 brand new Philips OEM 4300K D2S bulbs shipped to me was only $73. I will tell you, the sellers communication sucked. I did a "buy it now" on 12/1 and got my bulbs a couple of days before Christmas. That said, I guess it was worth it because I saved a ****load of money. There are several wesites that explain how to handle the removal of the front end, it's not hard, just time consuming. Let me know if i can offer you any more advice, I'd be glad to.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

There might be a fuel sender issue. The W8 has two tanks and a pump inbetween. Sometimes that pump will cause problems with the gauge. The CEL issue can only be dealt with when the codes are known. Get the scanned for free at Autozone to determine the problem. Who knows, the CEL may be there for the fuel problem. Two birds, one stone.
There are four O2 sensors. One before the cat and one after X 2.
As far as the oil + smoke, you got me on that one. One time I left the oil filler cap off my old Mazda's engine and when I started it a bunch of oil shot out the engine and made a big mess. But there was no guessing what the problem was. 
The DRLs are the regular headlights turned on. I would suggest installing a euro-spec headlight switch. You can eliminate the problems these HIDs have (inconsistent ignition) and make them last longer - but you lose the DRL function. 


_Modified by BlackJelli at 11:51 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## billj3cub (Dec 15, 2009)

My '02 W8 was dripping more and more oil out of what I think is the cam chain tensioner. it is 1" diameter by 1.5" long, has a round base and a hex shaped end, is gold/cadmium colored, and is screwed UP into the back right rear of the cylinder head. It can partially be seen dripping oil when looking straight up past the right engine mount. It CAN be tightened by removing the air cleaner and swinging the coolant tube up out of the way. This is the same way you get access to the right hand pre-cat O2 sensor. It can be tightened without removing the motor. Really. I promise. Barely.


----------



## billj3cub (Dec 15, 2009)

The front bumper assembly is not that hard to take off to get access to the head lights. I can take it all off in 15 minutes one-handed. Just don't break off the hood release T pull handle. Bend the little U shaped spring clip that attaches it to the rest off the linkage enough so that the T handle releases and stays with the grill. Oh, and don't forget to reconnect your fog lights and side marker lights before sliding the bumper cover assembly back into place or you will have to pull it all back off the first time you turn on your fog lights and remember that you did not hook them up.










_Modified by billj3cub at 6:57 PM 1-12-2010_


----------

